# Ceramic bearings in my 525mag



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've got two Penn 525mags, and I would like to get a little more distance with them. 
Have any of you long distance gurus put Ceramic Rocket Bearings in your 525mag? If so, how much distance do you think they add to your casts? 
Also, how do the ceramics hold up when you're off the field and fishing with them? 
Are the ceramics that much better than the ABEC7 bearings - which cost half the price?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeff,

A few years ago I was using a modified 525 with the knobby sideplate for tourney casting. I ordered a set of ceramics and did some field testing with it. It was far from scientific but I did switch them out on several different days and compared the results. For me it was around 5% more distance with the ceramics. 

The best bang for the buck to increase distance is to learn proper technique and then practice, practice, practice.

For fishing I use stock bearings, I think they are abec 3 or 5.

Good luck

Tommy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jeff, using a drop of more than 6" would prolly help more than tricking an already great reel.JMO


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*ceramic bearings*

I recently switched out the stock bearings in both of my Penn 525s for the ceramic ones that Tres sells. Aside from the fact that they did give me a slight increase in distance they also run quieter and smoother. I have only been using them for a couple of weeks now so as fas as how they stand up to actual fishing I'll need more time to field test.

Botttom line- probably a little pricey for some folks, but I' m satisfied that the money was well spent.

My .02


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for your help Surf Cat and Tommy. 
Dog, you can bite me.  You might be able to outcast me, but not by much.   
I do need to keep practicing. A few casting lessons would sure help, too.
Here's the deal. I've got my Hatteras Cast down pretty good by now. I need to start looking into trying a full pendulum. 
Then maybe look into fine tuning my reel.  
Again, thanks for the help guys.
Back to the beach.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

OK I give. What is the scientific reason that ceramic bearings cast farther? Aren't they just another sleeve bearing, or is it a ceramic 'ball' bearing?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

From what I understand, they are ceramic ball bearings.

From Hatteras Outfitters web site:
Ceramic Rocket Bearings from the folks you've grown to trust at Rocket Fuel are designed to run faster, cooler and longer than even the very best conventionally manufactured bearings. No matter how demanding your particular application, the switch to Rocket Ceramic Bearings will result in a measurable increase in performance due to their lighter weight, less friction with more control, their ability to withstand higher operating temperatures and endure greater loads. But the benefits don't stop there. They also require less lubrication, are more corrosion resistant and almost impervious to wear. 
Plus, hybrid (balls are ceramic, balance is stainless) Rocket Ceramics are the only Ceramic Bearings we know of that come clean, lubricant free and are marked with a 'CB' on the outer race so you'll know what you have in that particular reel. Simply remove them from the protective package, add your favorite Rocket Fuel and pop them in your reel. No precleaning required! We're continually adding new sizes so if you don't see the size you need, give us a call or contact us via email.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*bearings*

While fishing you do not want high maintenance reels. The more tricked out and fickle your reel is the bigger pain in the ass it is to fish with. You want a reel you can cast into a 25 mph wind with your eyes shut right after it just got dunked and it still won't blow up reel. A 525 is allready too fast out of the box. It needs extra mags to tame it enough to fish with. It is a great reel but even a stock one will eat a lot of line. If distance is what you want the most tame distance reel is a 6500 c3ct. I think a 7500 c3ct is the best casting drum reel ever.What Tommy said is true, technique is the real deal. I have seen guys that can cast with the best with a dirty old 30 Daiwa that most likely had not seen any oil in months. I am not saying not to get them but they are not goeing to help you cast farther unless they are clean, lubed and you have maxed out the stock bearings with power and perfect form.At that point they might give you a few yards. Hardly worth the trouble for a fisherman. If you plan to cast on grass with the likes of Tommy then by all means put them in. I only use one hot reel for fishing . It is a 6500 c3ct rocket on a Primo Synchro for throwing metal to Stripers if they are over the bar. It is a very fast reel and I often blow it up.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

surf rat said:


> What Tommy said is true, technique is the real deal. I have seen guys that can cast with the best with a dirty old 30 Daiwa that most likely had not seen any oil in months.


That's right! There's a guy that I fished with one day a the point, who casted a slosh30 and a old lami one piece 11ft. He out casted everyone else that day who were using high dollor reels and rods and he's about NS4D size.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> I've got two Penn 525mags, and I would like to get a little more distance with them.
> Have any of you long distance gurus put Ceramic Rocket Bearings in your 525mag? If so, how much distance do you think they add to your casts?
> Also, how do the ceramics hold up when you're off the field and fishing with them?
> Are the ceramics that much better than the ABEC7 bearings - which cost half the price?


Last time we were on the beach you didn't have that much line left after a good cast with that 525. How much further out do you need to get? I though you were getting pretty dam far. Any ways let me know how it turns out. I'm starting to itch for a 525.
Chapa


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> That's right! he's about NS4D size.




I can still whoop yer @ss   

Tried call'n u...you still comin down?...or is the NORVA.........blitz still goin ?


----------

